# Things I make



## majorbdk (Nov 7, 2012)

Hi all, new to the site. In my introduction, everyone said they loved pictures. Here are some of the things I'm currently making.
[attachment=13243]
[attachment=13244]
[attachment=13245]
Resin pen blanks I make and sell
[attachment=13246]
One of my pens 
[attachment=13247]


----------



## Mike1950 (Nov 7, 2012)

VERY nice


----------



## NYWoodturner (Nov 7, 2012)

Nice wares Brian !
Do you use PR or Alumilite?
Scott


----------



## majorbdk (Nov 7, 2012)

I use mostly PR for my pen blanks. I cast in PVC pipe and PR comes out of the pipe. I use Alumilite for the bracelet blanks because it turns so much easier.


----------



## Patrude (Nov 7, 2012)

majorbdk said:


> Hi all, new to the site. In my introduction, everyone said they loved pictures. Here are some of the things I'm currently making.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Your work is exceptional. You show a good eye for design and balance. Thanks for sharing


----------

